
A man who fought a duel in his sleep - mrtndavid
http://www.thomas-morris.uk/the-man-who-fought-a-duel-in-his-sleep/
======
mikekchar
When I used to train martial arts seriously, I often would wake up finding
myself executing a joint lock on my pillow or something similar. I had to move
my bed away from the wall to stop me from punching holes in it. I was always
terrified that I would injure my girlfriend at the time, but somehow I seemed
to limit myself to inanimate objects. I stopped training about 10 years ago
and haven't had a problem since. Other people have told me it is actually
quite common.

~~~
_0ffh
Wow, I have the same experience, and the very same misgivings! Good to know
it's common, and probably not dangerous! Thanks for the information! :)

------
vezzy-fnord
Homicidal sleepwalking is a similar rare and not entirely substantiated
phenomenon:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homicidal_sleepwalking](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homicidal_sleepwalking)

At least one person (Kenneth James Parks) has been successfully acquitted of
murder, and the acquittal later upheld by a Supreme Court, based on such a
defense.

------
sleepy1014
I've got sexsomnia. Unlike sleepwalking I'm not at much risk for injuring
myself, but interactions with bed partners are less than ideal. It's led to
some uncomfortable situations, particularly when I was younger and didn't know
it was an issue. Thankfully low dose benzodiazepines knock it down.

------
blaincate
how do you know if he was asleep!

